# Brushless impact drivers, Bosch vs. Milwaukee



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

http://youtu.be/XoRtOHFvh-Q

Impressive, I'm a Bosch fan but I'll admit the Milwaukee smoked it!


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

Milwaukee Fuel tools are simply amazing... I have yet to be left disappointed by them.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The fuel tools have my vote as well.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Not a fan of the red, TTi doesn't make quality products.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jiffy said:


> Not a fan of the red, TTi doesn't make quality products.


Let me see, do I believe the other 100 guys that say they do our you, that says they don't?


----------



## Nepean GC (Sep 10, 2012)

I have Dewalt only because I don't like having multiple battery types to manage, and Milwaukee does not make a cordless framing nailer...which is a game changer,and I use a ton.

But...The Milwaukee Fuel stuff absolutely smokes everything else on the market...including Dewalt. The Fuel impact made my Dewalt brushless look like a toy.


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm actually surprised Milwaukee does not have nailers in their lineup yet... I mean shoot they just came out with their 18v knockout tool which looks sweet.

I will admit that I really like my 18ga and 15ga cordless nailers from Dewalt. It would be hard to leave those behind.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

bcradio said:


> I'm actually surprised Milwaukee does not have nailers in their lineup yet... I mean shoot they just came out with their 18v knockout tool which looks sweet.
> 
> I will admit that I really like my 18ga and 15ga cordless nailers from Dewalt. It would be hard to leave those behind.


I spoke to a milwaukee rep, he said they are geared more towards electrical and mechanical trades.


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

I also have the 18g dewalt finish nailer which I actually like. That and the radio are the only dewalt I have left. The rest is all milwaukee. As others have said, the fuel line is amazing and really blows away the competition in my opinion. Expensive but worth it.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

I really like bosch tools in general.

I've had a few of their drills for about 3 years now. Well my impact crapped out and I mistakingly replaced it with an ids 181 (later finding out its a light duty impact driver...wtf)

Anyway I decided to not buy another bosch impact to replace that one as well. Instead I picked up a milwaukee compact combo kit. Good enough for my line of work.

Only have run them through a brief test. But man they're little hotrods. They really scream. So far pretty impressed.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I use the dewalt 20v brushless. It has done everything I ask and more. That being said, I've heard nothing but good about milwaukee fuel. The only other milwaukee I have is the hole haug and sawzall.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> Let me see, do I believe the other 100 guys that say they do our you, that says they don't?


I like your independence and group mentality. But to your quote, I think we all come here to give our opinions.They may not always be popular.

But, I use a lot of tools, just as most here do, and have used many of the red, yellow, blue, teal, etc. It comes down to small details with the newer tools that make one better than the other, in my opinion. Overall I see that Dewalt and Milwaukee are heavier and bulkier than the Bosch or Makita. The Dewalt and Milwaukee don't seem to have the same build quality when you look closely.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jiffy said:


> I like your independence and group mentality. But to your quote, I think we all come here to give our opinions.They may not always be popular.
> 
> But, I use a lot of tools, just as most here do, and have used many of the red, yellow, blue, teal, etc. It comes down to small details with the newer tools that make one better than the other, in my opinion. Overall I see that Dewalt and Milwaukee are heavier and bulkier than the Bosch or Makita. The Dewalt and Milwaukee don't seem to have the same build quality when you look closely.


Two things, how many Milwaukee fuels do you own? 
How do you look at Milwaukee and Dewalt and the others and see the build quality? They are all mostly plastic. I've been told my festools look cheap.
Also because you think you don't like them don't make them cheap. The fuel are no more bulkier then the Dewalt, Makita or Bosch.

You should understand that calling a tool cheap because you looked at them on a shelf without really using them, undermines your opinion.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jiffy said:


> I like your independence and group mentality. But to your quote, I think we all come here to give our opinions.They may not always be popular.
> 
> But, I use a lot of tools, just as most here do, and have used many of the red, yellow, blue, teal, etc. It comes down to small details with the newer tools that make one better than the other, in my opinion. Overall I see that Dewalt and Milwaukee are heavier and bulkier than the Bosch or Makita. The Dewalt and Milwaukee don't seem to have the same build quality when you look closely.


Just checked the specs, 

The milwaukee is 2.1 lbs
The Dewalt is 2.2 lbs
Makita is 3/8" (not enough to matter) shorter then the Milwaukee no tool only wieght in their specs. 


Milwaukee peak torque, 1600
Dewalt peak torque, 1500
Bosch peak torque, see head to head video it speaks for itself I also think it's safe to say that Bosch hybrid is bulkier then all of them. 
Makita 1500

So all that being said nothing out there is as strong as the fuel.


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

I have owned and used all of the major brands (with the exception being Festool) and none of them seem to have poor build quality. When you start stepping down to HF and Ryobi then yes.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'd have to agree fuel wins top notch for overall power- but I thought the dewalt brushless smoked it on run time- which is what dewalt set out to do (At least what they claim) is to balance power and run time.

(dont know if impact numbers are similiar)


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

madmax718 said:


> I'd have to agree fuel wins top notch for overall power- but I thought the dewalt brushless smoked it on run time- which is what dewalt set out to do (At least what they claim) is to balance power and run time.
> 
> (dont know if impact numbers are similiar)


All I can say, as a deck builder where the impact is a key tool, the runtime isn't even a concern anymore as to why I chose the tool. It's really a non issue.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

madmax718 said:


> I'd have to agree fuel wins top notch for overall power- but I thought the dewalt brushless smoked it on run time- which is what dewalt set out to do (At least what they claim) is to balance power and run time.
> 
> (dont know if impact numbers are similiar)


This doesn't surprise me because more power should take more energy
Let me see which one drilled all the holes the fastest to really make the comparison. I will substitute a few holes for speed and power anytime.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Looking at Milwaukees line up it really does look like they're geared towards mechanical and electrical trades. I've heard nothing but good things about the fuel stuff though.

I've had the 20v stuff since about the time it came out, I've had no problems so far. My drill does seem like it's on it's last legs, I might think about upgrading to the brushless stuff at some point.


----------

